# Failed to install linux-f10-flashplugin10 on FreeBSD 8.1 - RELEASE amd64



## Lasse (Feb 10, 2011)

When trying to install macromedia flashplayer I get the following error:


```
cd linux-f10-flashplugin10
# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] size mismatch: expected 4911328, actual 4967098
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```
Then I go to http://www.adobe.com and download: install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz and put it in
/usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65.
Then I go to /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 and run: [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]
And then I get this message:

```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.1r102.65
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.1r102.65/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.1r102.65/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: flashplugin/10.1r102.65/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] size mismatch: expected 4911328, actual 4967098
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```
What should I do?

Thanks/
Lasse


----------



## rhyous (Feb 11, 2011)

Try running this as root in the port directory:

make makesum

Then...

make install


----------



## rhyous (Feb 11, 2011)

It looks like adobe released a new file, which means a new file size and a new hash.

The port says it is maintained by: emulation@FreeBSD.org.

So one of us should either submit a PR or email them.


----------

